

Haskell Arrays Accelerated with GPUs - dons
http://www.scribd.com/doc/19637022/Haskell-Arrays-Accelerated-with-GPUs

======
masklinn
Dons, could you please stop linking to scribd.com? It's slow, it's bloated and
it's overall an unusable pain whatever the platform you're trying to run it
on.

~~~
gjm11
You say that as if he's doing it habitually. So far as I can tell from the HN
submissions list, he's done it exactly once to date. (And, on one other
occasion, submitted a PDF link directly -- which of course HN adds a scribd
link to in case, er, someone feels that they haven't visited scribd often
enough lately. At least I assume that's why people use scribd links; I can't
think of any other reason.)

~~~
masklinn
He's also done it at least twice on Reddit in the past 3 days.

Though you're right that my wording was pretty awful. I'd edit and rephrase,
but apparently I can't edit.

------
ionfish
Original PDF link: <http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~chak/papers/accelerate.pdf>
(15MB)

~~~
miloshh
<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/accelerate>

Unfortunately, it seems to be just a reference CPU implemetation, but if the
GPU code is ever released, I'd guess it will be here.

------
tsuraan
Stunning. I had always thought scribd was the most annoying thing ever, but
they revamped their UI and completely proved me wrong. Now, to actually get to
the pdf (I don't run flash), I have to go to "classic view", click the
download as pdf option, login, walk through about three pages of demands that
I "give back" to scribd, and then I can actually get my pdf. It's always
impressive when bad gets worse, I guess.

Why not just link to the actual content?

------
esessoms
I'd be grateful if anyone could point me to the actual code for this. I'd like
to give it a try for myself, but all I seem to be able to dig up is research
papers.

~~~
jerf
The Haskell community is fond of mistaking research papers (in PDF!) for
documentation, it's quite likely you've found all there is. Just as they are
also fond of mistaking a list of function names and type signatures for
documentation. (On good days, they may deign to add a sentence about what the
function does.)

(Haskell guys, I love ya, but you have some of the oddest blind spots
sometimes.)

~~~
esessoms
It's too easy to tease, but I will try to resist.

But, seriously, they've been talking about this GPU work for upwards of a 1.5
years now. Usually we get _something_ to play with, even if it's pretty badly
broken (I'm thinking NDP here), so the lack of code here is pretty atypical.
The accelerate link above is news to me, though, so that's helpful. Hope to
see more soon!

* EDIT (to back up my 1.5 years claim):

earliest mention, May 15, 2008:
[http://www.cs.chalmers.se/Cs/Grundutb/Kurser/svh/Slides/may-...](http://www.cs.chalmers.se/Cs/Grundutb/Kurser/svh/Slides/may-15-2008-Obsidian-
shortp2.pdf)

Chak's own work, Jan 10, 2009:
<http://www.citeulike.org/user/iff/article/3872848>
<http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~chak/papers/LCGK09.html>

and, of course, accelerate ("reference implementation") was only released Aug
17, 2009: <http://hackage.haskell.org/package/accelerate>

